# Wretched Motorsports Pedders Day Sept 7th



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm taking sign ups for our Pedders Day on Sept 7th, I will not be posting prices this time around, so if you have a question about pricing PM me, or post your question and i'll respond to you via PM.

We will have Food, Fun, and Cars.

We will be open from 9AM to 9PM at the latest. (Be there until 5 at least)

We are going to have Demo's and rides will be given.

Whether your interested in Pedders or not it's a good time, we get together and have a great time. I will have at least 2 TV's going with Football on them.

So who's going? (I need to know how much food to have)

More info to come, we're working on a couple idea's

We should have a couple G8's so you can get a first hand view of the underside of what a Zeta car looks like. Get ready for the Zeta II Camaro in the spring.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

1 Week to go, have a couple cars signed up to go,

If I can get a commitment from 1 person for a Complete Track 2 Suspension I will give you a deal that you can't refuse!

I would need the car here at 9AM and plan on spending the entire day with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

It's going to be a beautiful day tomorrow, I have plenty of parts in stock, if you have a chance, stop on by it's going to be a good time. 

FREE 28 Point checks to go over the entire suspension and give you an estimate if needed.

Discounts are numerous, but they are to low to post, call me or PM me if you have questions!


----------

